# Pickens Report 3-1-2014



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Hit the beach at noon and started fishing for pompanos using sand fleas and fresh dead shrimp. Within one hour 2 of my 4 surf rods were blending saying fish on. I know that fishing with multiple combos increases the odds but when 2 of the 4 start screaming "fish on" you must act quick. I began with the first rod and started cranking the rod and reel but this fish said Oh hell on I dont think so. It started raking line. It took my 20 minutes to land this nice bull redfish measuring at least 34". I have caught many bull redfish on Dixie Bar, usually they fight for 5 minutes and then you can reel them in fairly quick. This was not the case with that one. The second redfish was smaller but still a nice bull red. Took pics with the iphone but the glare was bad so the pictures suck. Headed back to today to enjoy the beach and quite surrounding. Later BD :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Bama Dave said:


> Hit the beach at noon and started fishing for pompanos using sand fleas and fresh dead shrimp. Within one hour 2 of my 4 surf rods were blending saying fish on. I know that fishing with multiple combos increases the odds but when 2 of the 4 start screaming "fish on" you must act quick. I began with the first rod and started cranking the rod and reel but this fish said Oh hell on I dont think so. It started raking line. It took my 20 minutes to land this nice bull redfish measuring at least 34". I have caught many bull redfish on Dixie Bar, usually they fight for 5 minutes and then you can reel them in fairly quick. This was not the case with that one. The second redfish was smaller but still a nice bull red. Took pics with the iphone but the glare was bad so the pictures suck. Headed back to today to enjoy the beach and quite surrounding. Later BD :thumbsup:


congrats on the fish. It seems reds fought way harder from the surf I'm assuming because you don't have a higher leverage point and the current makes them pull like a freight train! It so much fun having more than one pole screaming at the same time but also very chaotic. I had six poles go off while my friend was all the way down sikes and it was a school of 30-40 pound cow rays.I ended up fighting three of them with one pole since they were all tangled and broke then others off.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the reds, maybe you'll get a pompano today.


----------



## Doddtastic (Feb 26, 2014)

*Fort Pickens Campground*

Hi guys,
me and a few buddies will be staying at the Fort Pickens campground for a couple nights (spring break) this upcoming week. I am not too familiar with saltwater fishing, what kind of fish are in the area, and how to catch them. i was wondering if i could get a couple pointers.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the reds


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

When back over yesterday. Fighting the Pensacola Beach Mardi Gras traffic sucked. Really nice day at the beach but no luck. A bad day at the beach fishing is better than a good day at the office anytime. Just waiting for the pampano run to begin should be back next weekend. Later BD.


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Doddtastic said:


> Hi guys,
> me and a few buddies will be staying at the Fort Pickens campground for a couple nights (spring break) this upcoming week. I am not too familiar with saltwater fishing, what kind of fish are in the area, and how to catch them. i was wondering if i could get a couple pointers..
> 
> Thanks!


Check out the surf fishing Q and A thread. Its full of good info. Later BD :thumbsup:


----------

